# Driving distance/lenght Orlando to Key West



## Shamrock

Can someone please tell me how long it would take to drive to Key West from Orlando, the best area to stay,and resorts stayed in. I am thinking of going down for a couple of days while in Orlando. Haven't got a clue about Key West area.
Would like to be on the Gulf side or is it all on the Gulf.


----------



## Steamboat Bill

I would probably fly as the drive is about 7 hours


----------



## Don

Rand McNally says it's 391 miles, so you might be able to figure your time using that and the way you drive.  Speed along US 1 through the Keys is slow so you have to take that in consideration.


----------



## keysfan

We drove from Key West to Orlando in January and it took us a little over 9 hours.  It was a very easy drive through central Florida.


----------



## JoAnn

If you drive down (and I hope you do because it can be very beautiful on a sunny day), there are many places where you can see the Gulf on one side and the Atlantic on the other.  Key West is very small and we have walked Duval from one end to the other.  And I've ridden a bike from one side to the other. 
We've stayed at the Banyon and Coconut....forget the whole name but it faces the Atlantic and is very nice.  But we usually stay with our daughter 'cause it's 'almost' free


----------



## Present

I would say 3- 3 1/2  hours from Orlando to Key Largo (generally when you can go a little faster except through Port St Lucie county!) and about 3 1/2 to 4 through the Keyes (when you are better off watching your speed!)  Orlando to Ft. Lauderdale is about 2 1/2 hours, then you can catch the boat that sails to Key West!


----------



## JLB

We drove from Orlando to The Galleon on a Saturday, and back the following Saturday.  If I had it to do again I would take the turnpike, rather than I-95,  and definitely take the tollroads around the Miami area.

It is a full day.

Coming back the day we checked out of The Galleon, there was an accident between Key West and Islamorado that shut down traffic altogether.  That put us back and we got to the Melbourne area about dinnertime, so stopped at Shells.  We didn't get to Orlando until about 9:00 PM


----------



## Shamrock

Present said:


> Orlando to Ft. Lauderdale is about 2 1/2 hours, then you can catch the boat that sails to Key West!



How often does the boat go,and how long is the trip


----------



## Transit

I think the fll to KW ferry stopped operations.there is one from Fort Myers,Marco Island and Miami HEREI agree 7  hour car ride From Orlando.


----------

